# Problems viewing review page/d20 system guide



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2002)

I am unable to view the d20 system guide or the review pages on Netscape. They show up fine on IE but when I try to use Netscape I only get a blank black screen.

Is this something that is being worked on and progressing toward a fix?


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 16, 2002)

What version of Netscape?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2002)

4.7

I haven't been able to view the review pages or d20 system pages since the switch to combining the two.

Thanks.


----------



## nsruf (Apr 17, 2002)

I have the same problem, using netscape 4.77 under Linux at my university. At home, where I use I.E., everything works fine, though.


----------



## nsruf (Apr 23, 2002)

BUMP

So no one has any idea what causes this? I still get an empty black screen trying to view the reviews page with netscape.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 23, 2002)

> So no one has any idea what causes this? I still get an empty black screen trying to view the reviews page with netscape.




Well, going on the same information as you, my conclusion would be that the problem is Netscape.

I suggest upgrading it. Can't keep designing websites for antique browsers.


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 23, 2002)

I've heard from various sources that NS 4.7 is "problematic" for many websites.  I'd step up to the latest version (or mabye even go back a version).


----------



## nsruf (Apr 24, 2002)

Ok, I'll ask the sysad about it. As I said, the problem is with a university PC and I can't do updates myself there.

Thanks!


----------



## bensei (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Morrus wrote:_
> Well, going on the same information as you, my conclusion would be that the problem is Netscape.
> I suggest upgrading it. Can't keep designing websites for antique browsers.



Hmm, version 4.77 can really not be called 'antique'.
For me it's the same problem, while it has to be pointed out that the old version of the reviews pages ran perfectly on the same Netscape version.

I do perfectly understand if you say that you cannot check if your websites run on Netscape, too. (I have the same problem for the webpages I design). But if you _could_ test the pages on Netscape, this would be a great help for all the Linux/Unix Users in the world who simply cannot use Internet Explorer.

Actually: Does anybody know if the reviews-page runs with the latest version of Netscape?


PS: Allow me to be a little bit smart alec and point out that it is normally Netscape who keep the standards!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 27, 2002)

bensei said:
			
		

> *
> PS: Allow me to be a little bit smart alec and point out that it is normally Netscape who keep the standards! *




I'm not going to get into an argument about it, but Netscape 4.x in particular has a reputation for being awkward.  It doesn't support a lot of things.

Also, out of all the visitrs who comes to the site, Netscape 4.x is used by under 2%. I really think that people whould consider using more recent versions of their browsers - they are free, after all.  And by sticking to NS 4.x, it makes it so much harder to design cool things like the reviews page.


----------

